# HDMI not being recognized by Xbox 360



## woodsman (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi, I'm using a Xbox 360 Elite through a BenQ G2400W monitor. G2400W has a HDMI and DVI port, and I use the HDMI for Xbox and DVI for PC.

The NXE release in November caused all the sounds to stop(HDMI connection being recognized as DVI connection, hence all the sounds stopping), but that was fixed with a update that came out about a week ago. However,few days later now both *video* and the sound stopped all together. It's as if the Xbox is not recognizing the HDMI connection anymore. 

I can get the sound if I use the HDMI audio cable that came with the Elite. 

I tried using a HDMI to DVI adapter on the DVI port of my monitor to see if I can get video for the Xbox, but it didn't work. 

Strangely, if I use the HDMI to DVI adapter on my brother's PC monitor it worked perfectly.

I used the "hold y+right trigger on startup" to reset the screen settings, but it didn't do anything.

I'm at a loss what could be the cause of this problem:the latest update did fix the sound problem, and I'm not sure why it would kill the video/sound a few days later. 

I thought that the problem could be with my monitor, but at least the DVI port of my monitor which I'm using for my PC is working perfectly, and the HDMI to DVI adapter doesn't work. 

On the other hand, using the Xbox with a HDMI to DVI adapter works fine on my brother's PC monitor. 

Can someone give me a advise as to what could be the cause of this problem, and how to fix it?


----------



## Blokey (Feb 23, 2010)

I know this is a little old but I have recently suffered from this, after using a DVI to HDMI cable from my Xbox now it will not recognise a normal HDMI output and still tries to output DVI, it is very strange, have you made any headway on this?


----------



## Shilor (Apr 13, 2010)

I too am having this problem. My Xbox has forgotten how to use my Hdmi/DVI connection.

The problem started today after about a week of not using the Xbox. Today I tried a HDMI to VGA cable to the monitor through a KVM switch but it didn't seem to work so I decided to switch back to my original setup with my HDMI to DVI cable only to find out it is no longer working. The Xbox still boots up because I can hear the sounds of the dashboard, just the monitor says no signal. I then tried the Xbox on a TV using straight HDMI and it worked. So the HDMI port I suspect isn't broken.

So I went back to my PC monitor and tried that reset display function which is the yellow button and the right trigger. The Xbox reset itself but still no picture on the LCD screen.

I am not sure what the problem could be. Any help would be great if you have resolved this issue


----------



## MillerJamesD (Feb 23, 2011)

When you connect an xBox 360 to a TV with HDMI for the first time, the xBox 360 often defaults to the highest resolution it can produce. For many TV's this may be too high. You may receive a message like "UnSupported" or "Not Supported" or "UnSupport", etc. So you cannot see the xBox 360 menus, but you will probably hear the boot up sounds, and menu ticks/clicks. If you ask people that aren’t intimately familiar with this specific problem, they’ll tell you to check the HDMI cable, the 360, etc. Don’t listen to them.

The solution to this problem is to blindly navigate into the Display settings to change the display resolution to something that your TV can display. 

Here’s a step by step guide:
1. Connect your 360 to your TV with the included composite (Yellow, Red, White) cable .
2. Ensure you're running the new Xbox dashboard (Avatars support).
3. Ensure no profile auto-sign's in at boot up.
4. Power off 360 and TV. Connect the HDMI cable between them.
5. Hold down the controller's xBox button for 3 seconds to power on, and wait for about 20 seconds.
6. Press right on the (dpad) left analog stick 9 times, to navigate to the System Settings menu.
7. Press the A button 4 times. (This will go to System Settings, Console Settings, Display, HDTV settings.)
8. Press up twice on the (dpad) left analog stick. Press A. 
9. If no picture appears, wait 15 seconds, Press up again and press A. What you are doing is selecting lower display resolutions. Once you have a picture, you can try other higher resolutions, if you want, and it will revert back if you don't confirm it is ok. The 360 will remember the setting you finalize.

Troubleshooting: Power off both 360 and TV. Switch back to the composite cable. Try steps 1-7 again to verify it is navigating correctly. If your profile is auto-logging in, the 360 will start on the “Welcome” tab, rather than the “Play Disc” tab, in which case, you would have to press up once, before the 9 rights, to get to the System Menu. (The end.)


----------

